# What Would You Do If the Name Is Spelled Wrong?



## hartfielmom (Aug 21, 2010)

So the problem is a customer spelled one of the girls on their teams name wrong and did not discover it until the name was pressed on the back of the team jersey. No spares.

What would you do? She is looking for our advice not trying to blame us for the problem. Anyone have a good solution?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you supply jerseys?.....


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If she supplied the shirts then she has to reorder them and pay you again for your work. If you supplied the shirts and you have an added charge for ordering a short supply, then she has to pay you for your added cost. When it comes to names, I always get the customer to sign off on the proofs.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

hartfielmom said:


> So the problem is a customer spelled one of the girls on their teams name wrong and did not discover it until the name was pressed on the back of the team jersey. No spares.
> 
> What would you do? She is looking for our advice not trying to blame us for the problem. Anyone have a good solution?


What did you use for the name? This same thing happened to me last week...I flipped the jersey inside out and dabbed the backside of the name with acetone. It removed the vinyl name with no problem.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Might be able to remove the vinyl.
Check with your vinyl supplier to see what they recommend.
Your local Screen Printing supply house might carry "303" a cleaning fluid that will
remove vinyl. Wear gloves and use in a very open space.
Hope it is just a letter or 2 that need to be removed.

On customer mistakes like this where we can fix the name, no charge just
part of our customer service. 

M


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Is "303" like the fluid that we use in the Albatross, to get out plastisol?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Whatever happened with the T-saver vinyl remover product? I remember reading a post from the son saying that he was now running the business. Does anyone know?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

acetone will take off the vinyl, but you have to be careful using it depending on what material the jersey is. in my opinion at least take a shot at taking it off, the jersey isnt going to be worn the way it is anyways


----------



## 1leonchen (May 10, 2010)

if it one shirt try to get a new shirt and met the customer 50% cost of the way a happy customer = more business a un happy customer = bad word of mouth.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*If it were me...and I have done this......*

*I use T Saver and remove the part that is wrong and then just recut the letters needed and replace....I would do it no charge.*

*Everyone makes mistakes and it will make you their 'hero' to help them out...and more business will come from it.*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Cutting_Edge said:


> *Everyone makes mistakes and it will make you their 'hero' to help them out...and more business will come from it.*


Just think how that poor kid would feel being the only one who wouldn't get a shirt, or worse be the only one with an incorrectly spelled name. I am with you on this one. Do what you can to fix it, and if it can't be fixed, I would take a hit and replace it anyhow, just because. 

I like heros. I like business men & women with a heart too.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Put the jersey back on the heat press and up the temp 20 degrees and go for 20 seconds and then quickly use a dental pick to get the offending letter off. If that doesnt work, use a little acetone. Then you can put the right letter on.


----------

